# Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

seit ca. 2 Wochen klingelt bei mir jeden Tag das Telefon aber es ist nie jemand dran.

Die Nummer die es Anzeigt ist 0043 316245422987  kann mir jemand von euch sagen vom wem oder was die ist?

mfg


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/43316245422987

Bist wohl nicht alleine. Vermutlich ein Call-Center welche etwas verkaufen möchten. Anhand der Nummer mutmasslich in Österreich. Aber das muss nicht stimmen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Bist wohl nicht alleine, es nervt schon. bis zu 4-5 mal am Tag klingelt es.

Hätte gern gewusst wer das ist.

              Grüß.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Beschwer dich doch beim Betreiber der Nummer:
RTR-Details zur AGG

Das ist nicht der Anrufer, aber dieser Firma gehört der Nummernbereich in Graz. 
+43316245422987
=
wnt-tel.net/impressum.html


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Hallo
Nr: 43316245422987
Mich haben die auch angerufen.
Bin aber nicht drangegangen.

Hat jemand von euch was neues rausgefunden??
Was wollen die? Wer ist das?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Hallo, ich habe auch, seitdem ich meinen Handyvertrag verlängert habe, regelmäßig Anrufe von dieser Nummer. Zwar Gott sei Dank nicht täglich, aber halt immer mal wieder... Bin bislang nie ran, weil mir die Nummer, dazu noch die Vorwahl gar nichts sagt... Dachte auch, die lassen es mal irgendwann, aber die probieren es immer wieder...  

Weiß jemand von euch mittlerweile mehr`??? Wie kriegt man die dazu, nicht mehr anzurufen???

Liebe Grüße und schöne Weihnachten schon mal...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Es soll ein Call-Center sein, welches Umfragen durchführt. Hab bei deren Provider angerufen (Nummer wurde oben schon angegeben) und meine Nummer sperren lassen!
Mal gucken, ob's wirkt!!!

LG, Meike


----------



## Unregistriert picea1985 (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Ich habe in anderen Foren gelesen das diese Nummer zu einer Firma gehört die Kinderbücher verkaufen wollen. Alle die angerufen wurden hatten Nachwuchs. Da gibt es wohl Firmen die wieder Daten verkauft haben. Hatte heute auch so einen Anruf von der firma,bin nur nicht rangegangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Ich habe auch seid ein paar Wochen Anrufe von dieser Nummer.
Wir haben auch Nachwuchs bekommen. Nervt richtig! Was kann man dagegen tun???


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was kann man dagegen tun???



Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Das ist ja interessant - Nachwuchs haben wir auch bekommen und seit dem sind die Anrufe.... Bin aber wie gesagt bislang noch nie dran gegangen... Der Link ist aber gut, vielleicht sollte ich mir den Spaß mal machen?!?!? Oder weiter ignorieren? Schauen wir mal!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

hallo!
bei uns klingelt telefon mit diese nr.mehrmals am tag,wenn ich dran gehe meldet sich niemand,es ist echt schlimm.


----------



## MichasAntwort (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

0341 9950255 ist die Nummer dich mich seid meheren Tagen anzurufen versucht. 
Habe mal Onkel Google gefragt der hat ausgespuckt das das irgendein umfragenkram ist. Die vorwahl ist Leipzig bin bis her noch nie dran gegangen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:58:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:56:58 ----------

hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser nummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Wenn  man von der Nummer nicht belästigt werden möchte, setzt man sie einfach beim Telefon auf die Unerwünscht-Liste und schon klingelt es nicht mehr, man sieht aber im Verzeichnis der nicht angenommenen Anrufe, wie oft die es noch versucht haben.


----------



## MichasAntwort (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn  man von der Nummer nicht belästigt werden möchte, setzt man sie einfach beim Telefon auf die Unerwünscht-Liste und schon klingelt es nicht mehr, man sieht aber im Verzeichnis der nicht angenommenen Anrufe, wie oft die es noch versucht haben.



Gute Idee mein Telefon hat so ne Funktion aber nicht das ist ein 15,99€ Telefon  aber ich glaube ich kann über meinen Telefonanbieter auf der Internetseite bestimmte nummern sperren...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

hallo, mich nervt diese nummer schon seit letztem jahr september.
2-6x am tag klingelt mein handy entweder nur 1-2 oder bis zu 10x.
mittlerweile drücke ich die einfach weg...aber helfen tuts auch net.
die anrufe kamen sogar jetzt schon ab morgens um halb sieben....
und wir haben auch seit okt. 08 eine tochter.

frage mich, was es denen bringt so ne art *klingelstreich* zu machen... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Ich bin heute auch Angerufen worden und wir haben auch vor 3 Monaten Nachwuchs bekommen.
Leider war ich zu spät.
Ich lasse mir von denen immer Ihren Namen und Adresse geben, wenn ich dann mit Anzeige wegen unkauteren Wettbewerb drohe hören die Anrufe schnell auf.

P.S. Ich habe noch nie ein solches Telefonat beendet, Ich bin am Telefon meist so freundlich, dass der Anrufer gerne wieder Auflegt.
Und das wirkt. Werbeanrufe erhalte ich fast keine.


----------



## heikostorch (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Die Masche mit ausländischen Telefonnummern ist bereits bekannt. Das liegt daran, dass die Anbieter seit 2009 die Nummer anzeigen müssen, sonst droht Bußgeld. Nun verstecken sie sich hinter ausländischen Telefonnummern. Ich wurde selbst auch angerufen, aber von einer schweizerischen Nummer, siehe hier:  0041325120486 :: Verbraucherrunde  Nachdem ich gesagt habe, dass ich das Gespräch zur Beweisaufnahme mitschneiden werde, haben sie mich nicht mehr angerufen. Ich glaube, man sollte bei solchen Anrufen so unhöflich wie möglich sein (aber keine Beleidigung!) - dann sind die Chancen besser, dass sie einen in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*



MichasAntwort schrieb:


> 0341 9950255 ist die Nummer dich mich seid meheren Tagen anzurufen versucht.
> Habe mal Onkel Google gefragt der hat ausgespuckt das das irgendein umfragenkram ist. Die vorwahl ist Leipzig bin bis her noch nie dran gegangen.
> 
> ---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:58:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:56:58 ----------
> ...



Könnte diese Antwort von "Onkel Google" >irgendein umfragenkram" 
mit genauer Bezeichnung ! (Institut ... ?;komplette Postanschrift ? Web-Adresse ?
E-Mail-Kontakt ? hier bekannt gemacht werden, soweit vorhanden !?? DANKE im Voraus !!
Werde mich auf jeden Fall an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden ! Habe ich die Kontaktdaten
zu "diesem Laden", fordere ich dort Auskunft, woher die meine Tel.Nr. haben und Löschung
aller persönlichen Daten, die sie gespeichert haben und den Nachweis der Löschung !
Das ist der Rechtsanspruch jeden Bürgers laut Datenschutzgesetz ! Den zuständigen
Datenschutzbeauftragten d.Freistaats Sachsen schicke ich denen als Zugabe "auf den
Hals" !


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Wurde selber noch fündig- wer wie o.g. vorgehen möchte:
- Institut für Marktforschung Gesellschaft mbH
   Markt 1o  in 04109 Leipzig
- 0341/9950-0
- Institut für Marktforschung

Ein Schelm wär arges dabei denkt! >> im >>IM >> Synonym für unerlaubtes "Schnüffeln"!!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

war vielleicht bei euch jemand von felicitas da? Denn seitdem klingelt es auch bei mir, aber es ist nie jemand dran, vermute das feklctas die nummer weitergegeben hat! Was meint ihr?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Also, ich hab das nun getan - bin rangegangen. Bislang habe ich das immer weggedrückt bzw.bin nicht ran in der Hoffnung, dass sie irgendwann aufgeben, was aber leider nicht der Fall warö. Bin also ran, die Dame hat ihre Begrüßungsleier runtergerappelt und ich hab sie angefahren, sie sollten endlich aufhören, mich zu nerven und wenn sie es noch mal wagen würden, würde sich mein Anwalt melden. Es kam nur "Okay, auf Wiedersehen" und seitdem ist es vorbei  Endlich!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Kam ins googlen, nachdem die besagte Leipziger Nummer mich ebenfalls schon mehrmals genervt hat (gestern und heute wieder) und wurde so auf dieses Forum aufmerksam. 

Da die angerufene Nummer (eine unserer drei ISDN-Nummern) ausschließlich meinem Arbeitgeber bekannt ist, und der sie niemals weitergeben würde, gehe ich davon aus, daß da ein Computerprogramm wahllos irgendwelche Nummern wählt. Kinder hab ich auch keine!


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> gehe ich davon aus, daß da ein Computerprogramm wahllos irgendwelche Nummern wählt.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Dialer


> "Predictive Power Dialer"


----------



## andih (3 März 2010)

*Marktforschungsdialer: Berufsverband adm-ev.de führt Sperrliste.*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...gehe ich davon aus, daß da ein Computerprogramm wahllos irgendwelche Nummern wählt.



Genau.

Allerdings ist es in diesem Fall eine ganz normale ordentliche Marktforschungsfirma.
Also kurz mal zurückrufen.
Dann bittet man kurz und knapp um Eintrag der eigenen Nummer(n) in die Sperrliste. 
Die ist nicht nur von der Leipziger Firma, sondern eine bundesweite Liste vom Berufsverband (Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Marktforschungsunternehmen): Startseite
Dort kann man auch ganz vorsorglich alle seine Nummern auf die Sperrlisten setzen lassen. Die Sperrliste ist ohne Personenbezug, es wird nur die Nummer aufgenommen.
Kontakt zum adm aus dem Impressum der Webseite:
 ADM Arbeitskreis Deutscher Markt- und Sozialforschungsinstitute e.V.
Langer Weg 18
60489 Frankfurt am Main
Tel:   069 / 978 431 36
Fax:   069 / 978 431 37
E-Mail:       [email protected]
Habe da angerufen. Man kann mündlich oder schriftlich seine Nummern in die Sperrlisten aufnehmen lassen. Auch per eMail.

Damit bekommt man von keinem der im ADM versammelten deutschen Marktforschungsunternehmen mehr Anrufe.

Was mich (bzw. die meisten) stört, ist, dass die automatische Anwahl mit Überhang arbeitet und man erst angerufen und dann kalt mit "hat aufgelegt" abgespeist wird, und das habe ich den Leipzigern auch so gesagt. Da ist die Nähe zu Telefonterror einfach nicht zu übersehen. Der entsprechende Abteilungsleiter meinte, dass das eigentlich selten vorkommen sollte. (Widerspricht meiner Erfahrung, aber ich habe zu wenig Statistik...) Er kümmert sich darum, ob deren Dialer auch statt auflegen ein bisschen höflicher die Überschüsse wieder los werden könnte, also mit Ansage unter Hinweis auf Identität und Zweck der Firma, meinetwegen Umfrage-Einladung und vor allem auf die Sperrmöglichkeit. Wahrscheinlich aber eine Frage der Höhe der Kosten, die das im Callcenter erzeugen würde.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Gruß!

Andi

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:47:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:39:29 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bislang habe ich das immer weggedrückt bzw.bin nicht ran in der Hoffnung, dass sie irgendwann aufgeben, was aber leider nicht der Fall war. ...



Hallo!

Laut dem Bundesverband ADM gibt es wohl eine Oberzahl von 5 Anrufversuchen. Ich interpretiere das aber so: mit Mensch-zu-Mensch-Gespräch, pro Firma... Und da muss dann jedesmal die Frage kommen: darf ich sie zu einem passenderen Zeitpunkt nochmal anrufen.

Die Dialer-Versuche zählen da wohl aber nicht. (Die Denke ist wohl, wenn keiner abhebt hätte es auch keinen genervt, naja.)

Schwierig. Keiner will Zeit für die Fragen opfern, aber alle möglichen Leute benutzen die Marktforschungsunternehmen als Glaskugel, mit großen Hoffnungen. Seien es Firmen oder Regierungen oder Forscher...

Sehr karrikaturwürdig.

Gruß!

Andi


----------



## andih (3 März 2010)

*AW: Quelle der Nummer: random?*

Hallo!
Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die wildesten Nummern angewählt werden, da ist Papa Zufall am Werk.
Gruß!
Andi


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand sagen zu wem diese Nummer gehört?*

Guten Abend!

uns ruft auch die nummer aus österreich an.
wir haben zwar kinder aber bei uns ging es mit der kündigung des handyvertrages los.
Gruß
Familie SW.SW.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, das ist die Telefonnummer vom Institut für Marktforschung Leipzig, Markt 10. Institut für Marktforschung Ich bekomme von denen immer Anrufe seitdem ich dort am Markt mal eine Umfrage zu Joghurtprodukten mitgemacht habe. Vielleicht seid ihr auf diese Weise auch bei denen in die Kartei gerutscht. LG, Maria

Ich meinte jetzt die Telefonnummer: 0341-9950255


----------



## xxxxx (12 September 2011)

Wenn man eine Fritz-Box hat, da einfach Nummer sperren.....vielleicht eine Möglichkeit.
Ich bekomme ständig Anrufe von
0180574881015
und es ist keiner dran,die habe ich jetzt auch gesperrt.


----------

